# Airborne Smarties  the Fountain of Youth



## RackMaster (Dec 22, 2014)

Read this and wondered why soldiers don’t live forever.



> How To Live Longer: Regular Low Doses Of Ibuprofen Found To Extend The Lives Of Animals By 15 Percent
> 
> http://www.medicaldaily.com/how-liv...-found-extend-lives-animals-15-percent-314876


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 22, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Read this and wondered why soldiers don’t live forever.


 
It's that whole "low doses" caveat. There's about 200mg of Vitamin M in each spoonful of my morning bowl of Fruit Loops.


----------

